# Ico



## Kerayi (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG! i can't actually believe this but i bought ICO today! 

The guy in the shop kept saying, 'do you know how rare this game is?'
and i just kept nodding my head...yah real cool  

i started playing it and it's amazing. 
If anyone hasnt heard of it, look it up on amazon its supposed to be one of the best games ever...up there with Final Fantasy VII and Zelda.

Anyway just wanted to share my geeky happinness...

Has anyone else played it?
what did you think of it?


----------



## Green (Jan 29, 2006)

I played it for a little while on my PS2 a couple of years ago, I got it used from Game for about a tenner. I couldn't really be arsed playing it - too slow.

That said, it did look good and had I been in a different mood at the time I might have given it more time.


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 29, 2006)

I played a friends copy of it he loved it but I thought the girl was very annoying although the graphics were immense


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 29, 2006)

*Hmmm sounds good, I think I will look around for it thanks for the tip.*


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 3, 2006)

I suffered vertigo playing this game.  The game has been re-issued with plastic boxes as oppose to the original arty cardboard boxes.  I believe the makers of Ico have a new game out Something Colossus or other..


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 3, 2006)

Shadow of the Colossus - I picked it up a few days ago, but have been busy playing Psychonauts so this is next. 

Looks nice, but since when has that got anything to do with gameplay.


----------



## wildbill333 (Mar 7, 2006)

Shaddow of the collosus? I think i heard of that. it looked tight
You know the story line?


----------

